# Flyback ruido diferente



## neo.wladi (Nov 18, 2010)

buenas les comento mi problema y de mi

tengo problema con una tele goldstar cmx-4200, resulta que esta presentaba fallas en el vertical medi los voltajes del ic(la7830) a este le llegaba tension de alimentacion 24v pero despues del diodo al pin 3 marcaba 0v cambie este diodo y un condensador. resulta que la tele hace un ruido muy extraño, apague la tele cambie el ic el la7830 por un la7833(mismos pines) mas algunos condensadores, la cosa que prendo la tele y da ese mismo ruido molesto, revise la fuente del ruido y parece que es el flyback, pero busque en google sobre ese ruido y me salian casos de ruidos agudos ocacionados por fuga cosas asi, en cambio en mi caso el ruido es como de una moto pero lenta, no se como describirlo pero es lo mas cercano,
cabe recalcar que no tengo conocimiento tecnico en reparacion de televisores, pero si e reparado televisores pero fallas faciles ya que tengo estudios de electronica.

espero su ayuda, me gustaria encarar bien este problema porque es un salto grande con respecto a otras fallas que e solucionado.

saludines, bye

a claro cuando prendo la tele y aparece ese ruido lo apago altiro, me da cuco, por eso no puedo seguir midiendo voltajes ne el ic vertical


----------



## neo.wladi (Nov 21, 2010)

de nuevo por aca
les comento que hoy prendi la tv y al parecer no es el flyback que produce la fuente de ruido, les pido que me ayuden porfa, es un ruido grave como el de una moto no se de adonde proviene ese ruido, ¿alguien que me de alguna sugerencia??


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 21, 2010)

No es el parlante ?


----------



## neo.wladi (Nov 23, 2010)

A ver, iré paso por paso mejor para descartar cosas, lamentablemente con el problema que tiene no puedo encenderla y realizar mediciones, quiero desconectar b+  y medir si están los 92v que deberían haber, pero  no sé cuál es, se supone que debería estar el transistor horizontal en el colector conectada a la bobina del flyback, eso está ok y el otro lado  de la bobina debería ser B+, pero según el diagrama que les adjunto está el pin 4 y 5 ¿cuál de los dos desconecto?.  (no sale rotulado b+ en la placa)


http://img703.imageshack.us/img703/3780/000oy.jpg
http://img88.imageshack.us/img88/7199/88450664.jpg
http://img521.imageshack.us/img521/6782/17070777.jpg


  Mi idea es desconectar la R408 y poner la ampolleta ahí y medir, está bien eso? O mejor desconecto la salida del str50092 y ahí le pongo la ampolleta?
  Espero que me entiendan
  Pd: la tv es antigua pero mi idea es aprender
  Saludines, bye
http://img703.imageshack.us/img703/3780/000oy.jpg


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 24, 2010)

Si , levantale una pata a R408 y conectá una ampolleta-lámpara-foco de 220V x 60 W (o de 110V x 40 W) de la pata 5 del TDA a masa.

Si sigue haciendo ruido levantá  R614 , ya que la etapa de audio se alimenta también con los 92 Vdc.

Y contanos

Saludos !


----------



## neo.wladi (Nov 24, 2010)

Gracias DOSMETROS por asistir en mi ayuda,
  Te comento que recién probé la fuente con el bombillo, esta buena marca los 92v estabilizados, lo que si note es un ruido diferente como un pitido como el de un condensador, pero lo que no sé, se supone que la fuente esta bien, el ruido no debería provenir de ahí (de algún condensador) por lo que logre escuchar está en el flyback pero me parece raro porque no lo estoy alimentando.
  Pero bueno la cosa es que ahora me gustaría probar los secundarios del flyback, para saber si este está malo o bueno. Por lo que he estudiado debo desconectar todos los secundarios y medir continuidad para saber si las bobinas están en corto, si esta ok, conecto los b+  y voy conectando de apoco las cargas en el secundario y las reviso con el tester.
  Si hay algún error en mi proceso avísame please, lo que no entiendo es cuando se sugiere una ampolleta en serie, no sé en que circunstancias se debe usar eso.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 24, 2010)

Ummmmmm . . . entonces el pitido es de la fuente conmutada , probala con una lámpara mas chica , digamos 220 V 25 W , a ver que hace. Fijate si es T 802 el que suena 

Saludos !


----------



## neo.wladi (Nov 24, 2010)

Sabes después de 2 horas la volví a prender y el ruido es mas notorio, y a la vez es con pulsos(sss...sss....sss....sss) y la lampara se prende de forma intermitente (es de 75w no encontré otra menor), es probable que ese es el ruido que emitía el flyback como a motoneta,  lo que no logro notar es si es de la bobina t802 o t801 están cercas
  Que se puede hacer en ese caso??

  Se podría desconectar la r803 y medir Vdc y colocar una carga (no sé si sea necesario) y asi descartar t801 o el circuito anterior. Que me dices tu?

  Saludines, bye


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 24, 2010)

Probá con una lámpara más chica (25 o 40 W) y comenzá a cambiarle electrolíticos a esa fuente.

Saludos !


----------



## neo.wladi (Nov 24, 2010)

ok, tendre que comprar una porque no tengo en casa, mmm serviran esas ampolletas de ahorro de energia(blancas) de 15W??

Lo otro que me llamo la atención que el condensador electrolítico c807 en el diagrama dice que es de 200uF/400v y el que está puesto es de 120uF/400wv, no sé cuál es el correcto.


saludines, bye


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 24, 2010)

No , las de bajo consumo , no.

 Lo del capacitor . . . o ya alguno lo cambió  . . . o no es el plano exacto 

Saludos !


----------



## pipa09 (Nov 24, 2010)

No te serviar la de bajo consumo, no cargues la funete con mas de 40w, estas haciendo todas esas pruebas a traves de la lampara serie? o directamente a los 220V?


----------



## neo.wladi (Nov 25, 2010)

ok, compre la ampolleta de 40w, la instale, y ocurre el mismo problema parapadea rapido y tambien se genera ruido de la fuente con la misma dinamica del parpadeo. voy a cambiar los capacitores. pregunta, ¿es posible que realmente sean los capacitores?, yo pensaba tambien en la bobina o ¿no tiene relacion?

lo de la ampolleta para pipa09, la conecte como carga para la fuente, cortando la alimentacion que va al flyback.
cuando tenga los condensadores pondre avances.

saludines y gracias por todo, bye


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 25, 2010)

También deberías ponerle una ampolleta común de 100 Watts en serie con la entrada . . . de paso ya te harías un pequeño tablerito serie , eso es para evitar daños graves en caso de algún problema.

O sea que te quedarían dos ampolletas , la de 100 W en serie con la alimentación general y la de 40 W como carga de la fuente.

Yo empezaría por los capacitores 

Saludos !


----------



## pipa09 (Nov 25, 2010)

a lo que yo hacia mencion (tambien lo hizo 2M) es esto.
Ver el archivo adjunto 43594
Esto se denomina lampara serie, es para protejer el aparato conectado!

Lo que te diria para hacer, sino lo hiciste ya, es quitar el TR de salida horizontal (Q402) , y donde estaban las patas de colector - emisor, coloques la lampara de carga (40w) , y verifiques toda la fuente, si te da los 92Vcc,si estan estables, muy poco tenga que ver la fuente con tu problema. 

Comentanos que avances hay.


----------



## neo.wladi (Nov 26, 2010)

ok, pero se supone que (por lo que entiendo) yo puse la ampolleta digamoslo asi antes del flyback, para verificar la fuente y eso es lo que esta malo segun yo (parpadea la ampolleta), en cambio si la coloco en el transistor horizontal me quedaria la incognita de si es el flyback o la fuente que esta mala ¿...?  no se si estoy errado en mi pensamiento, lo de la ampolleta en serie lo voy a ser, en realidad lo habia leido que era un medio de proteccion pero no le di mucha bola..jeje

la otra semana comprare los condensadores

saludines, bye


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 26, 2010)

Ok dale , no es normal que la fuente parpadee 

Saludos !


----------



## pipa09 (Nov 26, 2010)

Al quitar el TR de salida horizontal, el fly-back no funciona, solo circula el voltaje por el devanado primario del mismo, lo que si queda funcionando a pleno es la fuente!


----------



## neo.wladi (Nov 29, 2010)

no funciono, le cambie los condensadores, y sigue igual. no se que mas puede ser, pensaba que era eso algun condensador despues del rectificado que no filtraba la señal pero no era eso, sera el str50092??
y que tension deberia tener despues del rectificado?

saludines,bye

medi continuidad en t802 (¿bobina choper?) y esta bien

estaba pensando en levantar la r803 y poner una carga (bombilla) y medir hasta esa parte del circuito, se supone que despues de esa resistencia tendria que tener una caida de tension de 91,5v que van al pin 2 , no asi como el pin 3 que va la tension max de la rectificadora y filtrado y que obiamente sera mayor a 220v que pasa por el primario del chopper, no se si estoy errado en mi analisis, pero como ven ya e aprendido algo de televisores, que era mi objetivo, pero todavia estoy muy verde en esto. 

¿que me dicen, le doy con este analisis?


----------



## neo.wladi (Nov 30, 2010)

-------------------------   0    -------------------------------

realice la prueba, a la entrada del puente rectificador tengo 220v, a la salida del rectificador 300vdc. despues de r803 0Vdc, cambie la resistencia puse varias en serie hasta completar los 470k, y resulta que cae tension, digamoslo asi hasta la penultima resistencia y en la resistencia final es 0vdc osea no alcanza a caer tension en la carga (ampolleta o bombilla), se supone que hay deberia caer 91,5 v que entran al pin 2 del str.

cual puede ser la causa?? ya cambie el puente rectificador. pienso que la fuente antes del str no esta generando la tension necesaria. y por eso a la salida del str50092 oscila, por que llega al pin 3 300v dc aprox pero al pin 2 no llega 91,5v, (me imagino que este voltaje sera un voltaje de referencia o algo por el estilo para el str) no se si me entienden

hice lo que me pediste pipa09, desconectar el horizontal, y puse el bombillo ahi, pero el problema que la oscilacion que produce la fuente pasa por el devanado del flyback y por ende este reproduce esa oscilacion en un ruido de motoneta, y no quiero terminar hechandome el flyback. 
conecte todo de nuevo la bombilla en r408 y la oscilacion se presenta pero el ruido creo que lo reproduce ahora la bobina chopper t802(suena) medi voltaje en el pin 2 creo que habia como 86vdc pero eran continuos no oscilaban.

¿que mas puedo hacer??


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 30, 2010)

Vamos despacio , si a la salida del puente rectificador y sobre el capacitor de filtro tenés 300 Vdc , hasta ahí estás bién.

Ya no se ve el tercer plano , por que no lo zipeas y lo subís al servidor de Foros de Electrónica 

En el botón de RESPONDER o en IR A AVANZADO aparece la opción de subirlos !

Saludos !


----------



## neo.wladi (Nov 30, 2010)

a ok





ahi esta todo


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 30, 2010)

La resistencia R408 le levantás una punta , entonces la lamparita de 40 W la conectás entre la pata 5 del STA y masa , o sea que el flyback queda desconectado.


----------



## neo.wladi (Dic 1, 2010)

estamos listo, hice lo que me pediste, necesitas alguna tension??
medi tension a la salida del str pero varia, no se mantiene en un valor.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 1, 2010)

¿ Levantaste R614 100 ohms 1/2 W , que alimenta el audio con los 92 Vdc ?

Así dejamos a la fuente sola.

Mediste o cambiaste el 222 1000 V ?

Mediste todos los díodos ?


----------



## neo.wladi (Dic 3, 2010)

disculpa si no te conteste ayer, es que no me quedo tiempo, te cuento, levante la r614, y sigue igual. no cambie el cap de 222 1kv, porque no encontre de ese valor solo le repase la soldadura, el lunes ire a comprarlo de nuevo y lo cambio, los unicos cap que no cambie fue ese y el de los rectificadores. con respecto a los diodos medi el d802..3..4..5 estan todos buenos, el puente rectificador lo cambie completo. tambien medi las resistencias que estan alrededor y estan todas buenas.
cuentame que mas podria hacer,¿ se podria sacar el str y ver que los voltajes que llegan a el no varien y asi descartar el chopper?

saludines y gracias por la ayuda


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 3, 2010)

t802     debe tener alguna espira en corto,por eso no regula bien a la salida

le con atencion esto


----------



## neo.wladi (Dic 3, 2010)

mmm podria ser, pero tengo una duda se supone que si estubiera en corto el t802 no me marcaria continuidad con el tester, tendria que sacarlo completo y medirlo desde afuera.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 3, 2010)

un corto entre las mismas espiras no entre las espirar del primario  y  el secundario


----------



## neo.wladi (Dic 11, 2010)

Buenas de nuevo por acá, cambien el str50092 y funciono, ahora la bombilla no parpadea, y la tensión se estabiliza en 91vdc, que me aconsejan ahora?? Voy a colocar la bombilla en el transistor horizontal para ver cómo se comporta.

  Saludos, bye

conecte la bombilla en el horizontal y funciono bien, luego conecte todo con una bombilla en serie, y la bombilla no enciende y ahora suena solo el flyback..
 saludos, bye


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 11, 2010)

¿ Y el tele no enciende ? Probá el transistor de salida horizontal Q402 y si tenés dudas cambialo.

Ojo que la juntura colector emisor tiene un díodo , así que para un lado te tiene que dar SUPER infinito y para el otro no. 

Base colector , super infinito para un lado y díodo conduciendo para el otro.

Y la juntura base emisor tiene una resistencia en paralelo , así que para un lado te va a dar muchos y para el otro pocos ohms , pero no te va a dar infinito.

Siempre vas a probar la tele con la lámpara en serie con la alimentación !

Saludos !


----------



## neo.wladi (Dic 13, 2010)

Gracias por la asistencia dosmetros, te cuento ya había hecho las pruebas con el transistor horizontal y resulta que marca los datos que tú me especificaste, por lo que concluyo que debería estar bueno, yo pienso que el flyback está muerto porque cuando enciendo la tele no hay rastros de señal en la pantalla, ni audio. y el chupon(flyback) al descargarlo se nota que no está cargado por la no presencia de chispa o ruido, me imagino que se echó a perder porque el str50092 estaba malo, y como dije al principio de esto, ese ruido provenía del flyback, pero bueno ¿qué me recomiendas tu antes de?

  Saludos, bye y gracias de nuevo


----------



## neo.wladi (Dic 17, 2010)

alguna sugerencia, ayuda??


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 18, 2010)

Empeza a seguir las conecciones que salen del flyback y que tienen un diodo en serie (pueden tener algun capacitorcito en paralelo , o no) y luego un electrolitico a masa.

Serán 3 o 4 mas o menos.

Esas son alimentaciones con rectificacion de media onda que alimentan otras partes del circuito y en muuuuuuuuuuuuy comun que el diodo o el capacitor se pongan en corto o con fugas . . . o ambos.

Entonces levantás una punta de un díodo y te fijás si enciende , si lo hace a reemplazar ese díodo y su electrolítico.

Te marqué algunas cositas en el plano como para que te vayas dando una idea.

Saludos !


----------



## neo.wladi (Dic 18, 2010)

ok, haber si entendi levanto una pata de un diodo, y enciendo el televisor con un bombillo en serie siempre, si este prende a cambiar el diodo y los cap.

gracias por la ayuda lo voy a hacer en la noche


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 18, 2010)

Exacto , es más probable que se haya puesto en corto algún díodo y/o capacitor y entonces hace silbar al flyback.

Saludos !


----------



## neo.wladi (Dic 19, 2010)

ok, levante los 4 diodos y todavia hace ruido medio raro del flyback y la lampara no prende, sera un corte de b+?, bueno dime tu que mas puedo hacer.

saludines, bye


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 19, 2010)

Y sinó habría que sacar y probar el flyback , hay casas que se dedican a eso y sinó a googlear "probador de flybacks"

Saludos !


----------



## neo.wladi (Dic 19, 2010)

y que se hacen en caso de que hay que reemplazarlo, me refiero a algun numero que lo identifique, porque este no tiene nada y en el plano tampoco, que se puede hacer?


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 19, 2010)

podes buscar planos que sean de otra marca y el chasis sea el mismo,quizás ay figure el numero del flyback


----------



## mike1992 (Jul 20, 2016)

buenas, sera que se puede reemplazar la7830 por el la7840?


----------

